# GT6000 - Solenoid replace and burning wires



## johnny_a (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi, I have an older (late 80's - early 90's) GT6000 model no. 917.255960 

I bought a replacement starter and solenoid switch. The solenoid switch is a four post, where the original was a three post. I followed the instructions on grounding the extra solenoid terminal, and tested for the "click" before I installed the starter. There are two black leads that go to the electric PTO clutch - when I turn the key and the solenoid clicks, the wires get so hot that the insulation burns off. 

Replaced the burned wiring, tested again without the extra terminal grounded. Same thing, burned wires.

I'm attaching a photo to show the new wiring of the solenoid. Did I wire it incorrectly?

The black cable goes from the battery POS. The read lead goes to a circuit breaker.

The red cable goes to the starter (or where the starter should be), and of the two black leads, one goes to the PTO clutch. The PTO clutch toggle is "off".

The one pto wire going from the terminal burns up. The other black wire doesn't. The other black PTO wire - at the right of the photo with the red connector, burns up as well

Thanks for any help.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Looks like you're shorting to ground. The black ground wire doesn't go there. Is that the ground from the battery? If so, it goes to ground on the frame.


----------

